# HORRIBLE dog mom mistake - my pups OD'ed on Beggin' Strips



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

I feel like the worst dog parent ever. 

My in-laws brought a big bag of those awful corn-filled Beggin' Strips a few months ago and I hadn't gotten around to throwing them away. BIG mistake. I left the pantry open while I was on the phone and when I got off the phone, I saw the puppies happily tearing apart the EMPTY bag.  There are no Beggin' Strips to be found so I know they devoured them all. 

The bag had had 12 oz.... so they each probably had anywhere from a few ounces to maybe as much as 6 or 8 oz. each (quite a few pieces each -- the bag is WAY bigger than it sounds).

I don't allow our puppies to eat junk treats, let alone those with corn and glycerin and other crap, let alone so many at once!!

Is this worth inducing vomiting or bringing them in to the vet? I hope this isn't a crazy question but that was a LOT of junk for my pups to ingest all at once. Kicking myself for 1) not throwing away those treats the moment after my in-laws left, and 2) for leaving them in a spot where the puppies could get to them......


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I would just keep an eye on them and let them out to relieve themselves frequently, as they could get the runs from such out of the ordinary things being in their systems.

I would reserve induced vomiting for life-threatening situations, and not for this unless you know the dogs have a very severe allergy to a particular ingredient they ingested (which I don't think is the case, based on your description). Otherwise you are apt to cause more problems than you fix.

It's like a kid that only is allowed to eat healthy food just ate a bag full of Cheetos dipped in Miracle Whip  Just keep an eye on them and if they don't show any weird symptoms, move on


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, thanks... they're running around like normal and frankly will probably puke some of it up on their own later... will definitely keep an eye on them. Thanks and sorry to panic!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Definitely don't induce vomiting. Relax. Just keep an eye on them. They may throw up or have runny stools for a bit, but it's not going to cause them any long-term harm.


----------

